# Lekarze > Forum urologiczne >  Problem z erekcją w młodym wieku

## Emil

Witam

Mam 26 lat i od roku mieszkam z dziewczyną. Nigdy nie mieliśmy problemów z naszym życiem seksualnym. Zaczęły się dopiero miesiąc temu, otóż mam problemy ze wzwodem. Wiem że nie jest to normalne w moim wieku, ale nie wiem co mam robic? 
Proszę powiedzieć jakie mogą być tego przyczyny. 
Z góry bardzo dziękuję.

----------


## focus9

Zaburzenia erekcji zdarzają się w każdym wieku nawet i takim co i Ty. Przyczyny zaburzeń wzwodu są różne, przeważnie w tak młodym wieku   jest to problem na podłożu psychicznym szczególnie źle wpływa stres. Czy ostatnio nie miałeś za dużo sytuacji stresujących w życiu ?

----------


## Frodo

Hej!
Przyczyn może być wiele, ale najważniejsze żeby znalezc rozwiązanie. Chyba wiem jak Ci pomóc :-)
Polecam darmowy, praktyczny i w 100% skuteczny kurs Mistrz Seksu. Dzięki niemu dowiesz się jak poradzić sobie z problemem z erekcją, dostaniesz wkazówki jak zostać super kochankiem, a z seksu zaczniesz czerpać przyjemność i satysfakcję :-) Poczytaj, a nie pożałujesz :-)

----------


## erwang

Witam !!

Mam 28 lat i jestem z moja narzeczoną juz 2 lata. Za rok bierzemu ślub. Mój problem polega na tym że mam problem z wytryskiem , jest mi bardzo cięzko sie spuścić!! nie wiem w czym moze byc przyczyna ale nie wiem tez czy nie powinieniem sie zgłosic do lekarza. Trwa to juz od jakis 3 miesiecy. Wogóle tak jakby mi nie przychodziła ochota na seks poprostu mnie to zniecheca!! a moze zemna jest cos nie tak !!

Czy to jest tyko takie chwilowe?? 

pomóżcie prosze!!

----------


## Karaoke

trzeba zgłosić się do urologa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem z dziewczyną już ok 7 lat...mam 26 lat i mam problem z erekcja...podczas sexu zdaza sie ze zmaleje,i potem ciezko jest go pobudzic, a innego dnia jest jakby nigdy nic, jakies rady?
Mam bardzo wyrozumiala dziewczyne ale mnie to wkurza nieziemsko :/

----------


## erwang

Widzisz to tak samo jest jak u mnie i nie wiem w czym jest problem probowałem sie umówic do urologa ale są strasznie długie terminy. Wiec narazie musze czekac !! Ja tez mam bardzi wyrozumiałą dziewczyne ale tez sie z tym bardzo źle czuje. 

Nie wiem jak temu problemowi pomóc  :Frown:

----------


## zuki

witam, mam niecale 20lat, a mam juz problem z potencja... problem pojawil sie jakis czas temu, ale myslalem, ze to chwilowe... ale okazalo sie, ze nie... jest to strasznie frustrujące... ze dopadlo mnie to w tak mlodym wieku... dodam tez, ze nie mialem czesto stosunkow ... i tylko jedna partnerke... jakies porady? ?  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Damiano

też miełem problem z postawieniem czlonka do pionu nieraz niepotrafiłem utrzymać wzwodu . byłem u seksuologa.powiedział mi że może to być problem psychologiczny np. obawa przed tym że niezadowolicie partnerki . Duża ilość chłopaków ma obawy o swój rozmiar . ja tego problemu nie miałem ale staram się napisać to co mi mówiono. jeżeli macie z tym problem to starajcie sie o tym nie myśleć (nawet jeżeli nie dacie rady są inne sposoby aby zadowolić partnerke )postarajcie się wczuć i że tak powiem popłynąć razem z fala :] Pozatym dziewczyna was nie wysmieje nawed jeśli żeczywiście macie małego. Wiecej pewności siebie !!! możecie mieć taki problem jak ja mialem mianowicie nie miałem wzwodu poniewarz dziewczyna mnie nie pociagała . Każdy ma swoj typ . aktualnie nie mam juz tego problemu z inna dziewczyną (cóż troszkę się nachodziłem po tych wszystkich psychologach i seksuologach niepotrzebnie :P ) wrazie pytań prosze pisać na e-mail damiano9236@o2.pl (e-mail stworzony w celu pomocy innym z podobnymi problemami) Zawsze staram się odpisać szybko i na temat . cóż niekazdy lubi chodzic do obcej osoby (psychologa)i mowic o problemach intymnych.

----------


## Damiano

mogę również pogadać z dziewczynami jeżeli maja podobne problemy z chlopakiem. (Prosze o niespamowanie na ten e-mail poniewarz został stworzony w wyznaczonym celu ) E-mail damiano9236@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam !!
> 
> Mam 28 lat i jestem z moja narzeczoną juz 2 lata. Za rok bierzemu ślub. Mój problem polega na tym że mam problem z wytryskiem , jest mi bardzo cięzko sie spuścić!! nie wiem w czym moze byc przyczyna ale nie wiem tez czy nie powinieniem sie zgłosic do lekarza. Trwa to juz od jakis 3 miesiecy. Wogóle tak jakby mi nie przychodziła ochota na seks poprostu mnie to zniecheca!! a moze zemna jest cos nie tak !!
> 
> Czy to jest tyko takie chwilowe?? 
> 
> pomóżcie prosze!!



*Nie każdy *tryska jak fontanna* ale niema sie co tym zniechecac :] to czy pójdziesz do lekarza zależy od ciebie 
ale według mnie to nie jest problem :] wydaje mi się że się tym za bardzo przejmujesz i przez to może nie masz ochoty na sex . Pozatym po co mega wytrysk ? Twoja dziewczyna raczej niema z tym problemu (zapytaj) moze jej odpowiedz ci doda ducha ?  wrazie pytań sluże pomocą pod e-mailem: damiano9236@o2.pl

----------


## Damiano

> Widzisz to tak samo jest jak u mnie i nie wiem w czym jest problem probowałem sie umówic do urologa ale są strasznie długie terminy. Wiec narazie musze czekac !! Ja tez mam bardzi wyrozumiałą dziewczyne ale tez sie z tym bardzo źle czuje. 
> 
> Nie wiem jak temu problemowi pomóc


może to być przez zmęczenie albo stres . do urologa sie ciezko dostac . Jeżeli jestes w wieku 20 pare lat to może być wywolane przez stres ze jej nie zadowolisz .Jak masz takie myśli polecil bym ci wizyte u psychologa i porozmawiac z nim. Dużo osób ma problem z nie pewnościa .Może u psychologa nabierzesz pewności siebie (malo osób decyduje się iść do psychologa, wkoncu troche cieżko rozmawiac o takich problemach z obca osoba .Dobrze że masz taka dziewczynę .Jeżeli niepomogła by ci wizyta u psychologa to albo nie nabraleś pewności siebie albo poprostu nie w tym problem i musiał byś sie jednak do tego urologa umówić . wrazię pytań zawszę służe pomocą pod e-mailem damiano9236@o2.pl .Pomyśl też czy inne dziewczyny cie podniecają czy moze masz tak juz od poczatku .

----------


## damiano

> Jestem z dziewczyną już ok 7 lat...mam 26 lat i mam problem z erekcja...podczas sexu zdaza sie ze zmaleje,i potem ciezko jest go pobudzic, a innego dnia jest jakby nigdy nic, jakies rady?
> Mam bardzo wyrozumiala dziewczyne ale mnie to wkurza nieziemsko :/


Może poprostu za dużo uprawiacie sexu.

----------


## Damiano

Mam nadzieję że komuś chodziarz trochę pomogłem :]

----------


## LolekBolek

Pomocy , mam powazny problem , od jakiegoś czasu pracuje dużo, mało uprawiam sportu I ogólnie muszę przyznać , ze prowadzę raczej siedzący tryb życia. Zauważyłem problem z erekcją , często razem jak dochodzi do zbliżenia z moją dziewczyną mój penis odmawia mi posłuszeństwa.  Zastanawiam się na kupnem tego nowego środka co reklamują chyba bez recepty – liderin > ma ktoś jakieś już doświadczenia z tym, czy działa? Bo podobno bardzo szybko działa po zazyciu, a słysalem że większość środków jednak trzeba jakoś dłużej zażywać. To jak jest?

----------


## Paull

Bardzo często powodem tego typu problemów jest stres. Znam to z autopsji. Ale wiecie co, póki naprawdę problem jest na tyle niegroźny, wystarczy sięgnąć po tabletki typu Power4sex. A często wystarczy nawet tylko żel :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, wiem że wiele osób przeszukuje tego typu fora w poszukiwaniu rozwiązania problemu jak w temacie dlatego powiem jak ja to rozwiązałem, mam nadzieje że komuś pomogę. Wiele osób podaje jakies dziwne metody rozwiązywania tego problemu, a ja po wizycie u internisty potem po wizycie u psychologa, po braniu tabletek na uspokojenie które nic nie pomogły zdecydowałem się poprostu zakupić w aptece lek a własciwie suplement diety dostępny bez recepty na poprawienie potencji, nie będę robił reklamy i nie będę wymieniał nazwy bo myśle ze wszystkie te suplementy działają podobnie a na rynku jest trochę ich dostępnych. Na ulotce było napisane że suplement zacznie działać dopiero po 4-6 tyg stosowania a poprawę zobaczyłem już po kilku dniach i mówie odrazu że nie było to działanie na psychikę bo dosyć długo rózne metody stosowałem zeby rozwiązać moj problem i nic nie działało więc i tym razem nie spodziewałem sie żadnej rewelacji poprostu chciałem spróbować. Działanie jest naprawde dobre, moja dziewczyna niedawno wróciła do Polski po 2 tyg nieobecności i wiedziałem ze będzie miała dużą ochotę na seks i bardzo mi załeżało zeby ją zaspokoić, przed zbliżeniem stresowałem się z tego powodu bardziej niż zwykle, oczywiście odrazu myśli ze napewno się nie uda ale... jak zaczeliśmy tylko pieszczoty poczułem taka ochotę na nią że poprostu nie byłem wstanie myśleć o niczym innym  :Smile:  stosunek nam się oczywiście udał i od tamtej pory jest już wszystko w porządku pomimo że przed nastepnymi zbliżeniami tez sie jeszcze troche stresowałem, ale ten suplement naprawdę działa biorę go dopiero 12 dni i myśle ze juz niedługo nabiore takiej pewności siebie ze będę mógł go odstawić!  :Smile:  Mam nadzieje że ktoś kto ma podobne problemy to przeczyta i mu pomoże bo sam przez długi czas miałem ten problem i wiem jaka to tragedia dla młodego faceta! Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam
> 
> Mam 26 lat i od roku mieszkam z dziewczyną. Nigdy nie mieliśmy problemów z naszym życiem seksualnym. Zaczęły się dopiero miesiąc temu, otóż mam problemy ze wzwodem. Wiem że nie jest to normalne w moim wieku, ale nie wiem co mam robic? 
> Proszę powiedzieć jakie mogą być tego przyczyny. 
> Z góry bardzo dziękuję.


Ja miałem problem z erekcja w wieku 28 lat po rozstaniu z dziewczyna. Jak miałem bzykac się z inna to sprzęt zawodzil . Oczywiście powodem był stres więc absolutnie jedyna metoda to powiedzieć lasce szczerze i zabrać się za próby. Nie nastawiajcie się ze za pierwszym razem się uda. Problem może być dłużej więc grunt się nie przejmować, uprawiać sport i być szczerym.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja na poprawę erekcji kupiłem power4sex smaruję swojego przed sexem i jest zdecydowanie sztywniejszy twardszy i parterka bardziej zadowolona jest

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

na erekcję skuteczny jest power4sex  sam stosowałem i jestem zadowlony

----------


## znawca

Dokładnie się zgadzam. Znam ten ból.  Gdy po dłuższym związku nagle drogi się rozchodzą. Ja na początku nawet nie zauważyłem ze cos tam nie bangla. Dopiero jak przyszło co do czego to okazało się ze nie działa  i już. Jedna druga trzecia próba a tu ciagle padaka. Nie powiem, laska się nie wystraszyła  i na spokojnie to przegadaliśmy i okazało się, że można. Ja zaczałem brac permen, ona nie naciskała i jakos tak samo wróciło do pionu. Zamartwianie się nic nie daje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja miałem podobny problem jak kolega wyżej, jednak stosowałem Erekton - (suplement diety) i również bardzo szybko pomógł. Dostępny jest bez recepty w każdej aptece, wiec bez problemu można go kupić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ten Erekton jest dobrym, też go brałem. Tylko lepiej pobrać o trochę dłużej, to efekt wtedy jest lepszy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a ja uzywam erect power w sklep-intymny.pl i naprawdę mi pomaga nie zamienie tego preparatu na żaden inny

----------


## clone

Mój kumpel kiedyś testował Erekton, ale nie był zbyt zadowolony, bo jednak na efekt trzeba było długo czekać. Owszem, jakiś był, ale nie o to chodziło. Znajomy seksuolog polecił suplement diety Selectin, który jest nieco tańszy i ma szybsze działanie. Generalnie z tego co mówił to wszystko wróciło do normy. Selectin cały czas łyka, a problemów w łóżku nie ma

----------


## katarinka

u mnie to był stres i za dużo alko. postaw na zdrowszy tryb życia, a doraźnie możesz dorzucić coś z apteki bez recepty. Daj sobie z 2-3 miesiące, jeśli się nie poprawi lepiej udaj się do lekarza. Za młody jesteś by darować ten temat  :Wink:

----------


## Blog Kamagra

Przyczyną impotencji w młodym wieku jest podłoże psychogenne polegającej na stresie, obawą przed niezaspokojeniem partnerki lub niechcianą ciążą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Ja miałem też ten sam problem gdy miał być seks on nie miał ochoty w końcu po długim poszedłem do neurologa ten mnie zbadał całego i powiedział że jestem zdrowy że to wszystko siedzi w mojej głowie że mam się odprezyc w łóżku i tak dalej ale tu wylądować kiedy piękna kobieta leży przy tobie a mały nie ma ochoty wtedy lekarz powiedział że to tylko nerwy są że są dużo i tym myślę i żebym więcej o tym nie myślał zapisał mi tabletki cud bierze się pół tabletki działa ona od 5 do 7 dni nie jak viagra tylko w momencie gdy wystąpi naturalne podniecenie mały natychmiast " wstawał " tabletke te miałem wziąć tylko raz żeby pobudzić kolegę do życia powiem wam szczerze tak było jestem mega zadowolony i zostały mi trzy tabletki pół tabletki na tydzień to 6 tygodni kuracji ale wystarczy pół chętnie je sprzedam bo mi się nie przydadzą nazywają się CIALIS i mają mega powera chcecie się dowiedzieć więcej piszcie moje gg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Gg 9579020

----------


## knyaz

panowie, nie myśleć, nie zastanawiać się, popatrzeć na nią, jaka jest chętna i piękna i działać. akurat w tym przypadku zbyt wiele rozkmin jest wrogiem mężczyzny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Siemka. Jest problem raczej normalny na tej stronie. Mianowicie mam 19 lat i mam problem z erekcją. Jestem w związku i gdy pieszczę dziewczynę to mój penis nie stoi. Wcześniej nie było z tym problemu, wcześniej dużo też się masturbowałem. Odstawiłem rękę na jakieś 2 miesiące, gdy chodziłem na siłownię i gdy miałem się spotkac z dziewczyną leżał i nic. Teraz gdy mamy z dziewczyną grę wstępną są momenty podniecenia, ale no jakiś czas temu stał by nawet jak by mi usiadła na kolanach, a teraz takie coś?! Jestem przerażony, jakieś rady po za udaniem się do lekarza?

----------


## Blog Kamagra

Masturbacja wpływa negatywnie na potencję, aczkolwiek przyczyn braku erekcji może być więcej. Palisz może marihuanę ? możliwe jest także przemęczenie po zbyt intensywnym treningu na siłowni.

----------


## bollek

Ja z kolei jestem zadowolony z erektonu,  dla mnie jest najlepszy, a stosowałem różne wcześniej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Słuchajcie a probowaliscie jakichś suplementów diety np. erektonu? Ja to biore i pomaga, a co najwazniejsze to w 100% naturalne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

styl zycia czyli m. in. stres i zła dieta często wpływają na potencję. Ja bylem u lekarza z podobnym problemem i zalecil mi suplement

----------


## kantoch

Cały czas sie zapatruje na ten erekton i nie moge sie zdecydować, ale problemy z wytryskiem same sie nie skończą wiec trzeba zadziałać, poszukam w internecie tego bo w aptece troche sie wstydze kupic i zdam relacje z efektow

----------


## ogness

Miałem problem przez jakiś czas ale po takiej kuracji 3 miesięcznej erektonem, wszystko na szczęście wróciło do normy. Warto czasami pójść do apteki i tam można kupić pomocne środki.

----------


## hastla

A ten erekton to na recepte czy bez? skoro taki skuteczny to moze sam sie nad nim zastanowie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja tam nie wiem w czym problem. Jak jesteś chory to bierz lekarstwa  :Wink:  Mój narzeczony też miał kłopoty. Jak mam ochotę dobre bzykanko, to aplikuję mu Sildegrę albo Tadalafil. Ja zadowolona, on zadowolony - wszyscy zadowoleni  :Smile:  Brał już wielokrotnie i nie zszedł był póki co z tego padołu. Zajrzyjcie sobie na sildenafil-tadalafil.pl.tl zamiast lamentować jak to drogo w aptece, albo jak daleko do lekarza.
Miłej zabawy :*

----------


## Wetrin

Naturalne preparaty też się bardzo przyzwoicie sprawdzają. Ja jestem fanem WEILI, naprawdę fajny środek. W 100% naturalny i działa naprawdę szybko od zażycia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dieta ma duży wpływ, odpowiednio dobrana może przynieść dobre rezultaty, tak było u mnie dodatkowo wspomagam się spedrą i efekty widać od razu.. niestety często problem tkwi w psychice i jak nie poradzisz sobie z pewnymi stresującymi sprawami to tsk będzie dalej

----------


## kaczor

Brak erekcji to bardzo stresująca sytuacja. Człowiek zastanawia sie jak to wygląda w oczach kobiety i szczerze powiedziawszy raczej średnio. Sam miałem w ostatnim czasie trochę stresów i niestety takie problemy mnie dopadły. WYpróbowałem kilka środków ale najskuteczniejszy okazał się Goman. Ziołowy skład, na co zwracałem uwage. Bierzesz tak ok 2 godziny przed stosunkiem. Efekt niezły. w zasadzie to nie masz czego się obawiać bo przynajmniej jesteś w stanie to zrobić.

----------


## boniek33

> Brak erekcji to bardzo stresująca sytuacja. Człowiek zastanawia sie jak to wygląda w oczach kobiety i szczerze powiedziawszy raczej średnio. Sam miałem w ostatnim czasie trochę stresów i niestety takie problemy mnie dopadły. WYpróbowałem kilka środków ale najskuteczniejszy okazał się Goman. Ziołowy skład, na co zwracałem uwage. Bierzesz tak ok 2 godziny przed stosunkiem. Efekt niezły. w zasadzie to nie masz czego się obawiać bo przynajmniej jesteś w stanie to zrobić.


W jakich miejscach można to dostać? Pytam sie ponieważ sam mam tego rodzaju problemy. Mam zaledwie 30 lat i brak erekcji zwalam na stres w pracy, którego szczerze powiedziawszy to mam w ostatnim czasie dość sporo.

----------


## kaczor

> W jakich miejscach można to dostać? Pytam sie ponieważ sam mam tego rodzaju problemy. Mam zaledwie 30 lat i brak erekcji zwalam na stres w pracy, którego szczerze powiedziawszy to mam w ostatnim czasie dość sporo.


No i w sumie możę tak być. Ostatnio dokopałem się do pewnych statystyk to mówi sie,ze bardzo wiele mężczyzn w Twoim wieku może mieć problem z erekcją. NIe musi być to konkretnie stres ale na przykład nieodpowiednie odzywianie się czy brak aktywności fizycznej.
Goman jest w sklepach internetowych. Tutaj masz w ceneo:
ceneo.pl/ProduktStrefyDlaDoroslych?category=Erotyka&categor  yId=648&returnUrl=%2f33079018

----------


## adren

Tak naprawdę to problem z erekcja nie jest taki rzadki. Oraz może dotyczyć równiez młodych mężczyzn w okolicach 30 roku życia. Sam polecam wypróbować sobie na początku ziolowe środki na erekcję. Nie powodują żadnych skutków ubocznych oraz są bezpieczne. Obecnie polecany przez seksuologów jest Goman. Zawiera same nieszkodliwe składniki. Bierze się go 2 godziny przed stosunkiem, Podobnie jak viagrę.

----------


## pałeczka

Dla każdego, kto ma problemy z erekcją polecam zapoznanie się i skorzystanie z terapii tabletkami iq-man.  Mają teraz promocję, 2 opakowania w cenie 219, akurat, bo kuracja trwa 2-3miesiące. I daje trwałe efekty!

----------


## Mario bros

Być może masz jakieś silne stresy i to jest przyczyna. Możesz wypróbować IQman. Te tabletki działają natychmiast. A po 2-3 miesięcznej kuracji problem powinien zniknąć raz na zawsze. Dodatkowo po takiej kuracji wydłuża się penis  :Smile:  Ja zamawiałem z allegro. Dobra cena. No i skuteczne-a to najważniejsze.

----------


## zerr

Lubię tanie, szybkie i wygodne zakupy. A takie są w sklepach internetowych. Wiadomo, że ceny w sklepach stacjonarnych są wyższe, ponieważ dochodzą koszty wynagrodzeń, wynajmu itp. Robiąc zakupy w Internecie można więc zaoszczędzić, jednocześnie siedząc w fotelu. Jednym z moich ulubionych sklepów jest dobratabletka . pl Mają super jakość i dobre ceny.

----------


## Lary

Da Ci tylko kuracja z tabletkami IQ-Man. Są naprawdę skuteczne.

----------


## lakoste

Do listy dorzucę jeszcze tabletki phallomax .pl Tobie może się szczególnie przydać z dwóch powodów. Raz, że rozwiążesz problemy z potencją to dwa wydłużysz sobie członek.

----------


## mieciuch

Ja jak zacząłem mieć problemy z erekcją to zacząłem zażywać tabletki IQ-Man i naprawdę poczułem ulgę kiedy okazało się, że działają.

----------


## Randek

Też niestety jestem nieszczęśliwym posiadaczem problemów z erekcją. Brałem różne leki, ale jak mam łykać tabletkę na godzinę przed seksem to czuję się naprawdę chory. Możecie polecić coś co działa szybciej?

----------


## macho

Weź chłopie idź do apteki i poproś permen king. Skład jest oparty na samych naturalnych składnikach potrzebnych mezczyznie do prawidłowej erekcji. Jak bedziesz systematycznie łykał to po jakichś 3 tygodniach zapomnisz o problemie i nie bedziesz juz sie stresował

----------


## Kamilnh

Systematyczne łykanie tabletek nie jest dla mnie, po prostu o tym zapominam. Ale kumpel mi polecił Maxigrę go, bo działa bardzo szybko (w kilkanaście minut) i jest dyskretna w stosowaniu (tabletki do żucia jak guma). Więc w końcu się przemogłem i wybrałem do seksuologa, pogadałem i dostałem właśnie Maxigrę go. I nareszcie jestem gotowy do działania w 15 minut  :Smile:

----------


## Mareek

Hmm... może jakiś zwykły suplement diety, który wspomoże Cie podczas stosunku. Ja polecam iq-man.pl miałem podobny problem i mi to pomogło.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mój chłopak miał przez jakiś czas przejściowy problem ze wzwodem. W końcu wybrał się do lekarza i dostał na receptę maxigrę go, żeby utrzymać wzwód. Lek podziałał super od pierwszego razu i spowodował silną erekcją w kilkanaście minut. Mój chłopak brał ten lek przez kilka miesięcy, teraz odstawił, bo wszystko jest ok

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Powodem moich problemów z erekcją był stres. Nie mogłem sobie z tym poradzić, więc poszedłem do lekarza i przepisał mi maxigrę go, żeby pobudzić wzwód. Lek sprawdza się znakomicie, bo mam po nim silny i długotrwały wzwód, więc kochamy się z partnerką całkowicie normalnie i bez stresu. Fajne też jest to, że zaczyna działać już po kilkunastu minutach, więc nie ogranicza spontaniczności w sypialni

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka serek spod napletka

----------


## janekjot

Moja kobieta oczekuje ode mnie stawania na glowie żeby było nam dobrze w sypialni, często trudno
mi sprostac takim wymaganiom, presja ogromna a ja wtedy jeszcze mocniej się blokuje i stres robi 
swoje. Postanowiłem się wspomóc czymś nowym żeby jej nie zawieść i tak trafiło na maxon active. 
jestem zaskoczony bo pierwszy raz wzialem cos na wspomaganie i efekt był ze się tak wyraze 
natychmiastowy, az moja dziewczyna zdziwila się jak to zrobilem  :Wink:

----------


## Siwy.w@tlen.pl

Witam mam problem taki że od tygodnia podczas kompieli spróbowałem się masturbowac chciałem poczuć jakieś podniecenie i doprowadzić do wytryskow wydzieliny trwało to bardzo długo bo robiłem to pierwszy raz i niewiedzialem jak się masturbuje żeby doprowadzić do wydzieliny jedyne co odczuje to sztywny członek bardzo nie chciałem tego sobie robić ale byłem na basenie i widziałem przez przypadek jak się masturbowali nastolatki robili to tak samo jak ja i to wemnie pękło że musiałem to zrobić no i powszystkim po pół godziny masturbacji nie miałem tej wydzieliny tylko bardzo sztywny członek proszę o pomoc co jest i czy po moi masturbacji nie uszkodzilem sobie czegoś w członka że niemam wytryskow wydzieliny zakupiłem czarne majtki żeby sprawdzić czy coś się puscilo. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

może warto spróbować przez chwile jakieś naturalne tabletki na poprawę sytuacji, nie ma sensu się męczyć i zachodzić w głowę np penistim zastosuj je przez 6 tygodni a na pewno się poprawi

----------


## marek77

Zastanawiam się czy interesują Was składy tego, co przyjmujecie. Wiecie, że większość znanych preparatów kupujecie tylko dlatego, że się mega reklamują, a w składzie mają magnez i jakiś jeden składnik? Ja analizowałem składy i Ereko wydaje mi się być przyzwoite. Zakupiłem preparat, biorę od tygodnia, widzę pierwsze efekty, ale z ostateczną oceną poczekam jakiś czas.

----------


## niter

Czytajcie składy. Każdy środek bez recepty powinien zawierać w składzie żeń szeń. Jest to element, który bardzo dobrze wpływa na erekcję. Sam sporo tych środków na erekcję przetestowalem tak więc porownanie mam. Niektóre działaja praktycznie tak samo jak viagra przy czym pozbawione są efektów ubocznych stosowania viagry i sildenafilu.

Piszę tutaj o kuracji Cum on. Sa to tabletki, które bierze się codziennie. Efekt nie jest na już ale po jakimś czasie. Jest jednak i to bardzo dobry.Oprócz tego warto jest się wspomóc raz na jakiś czas man tabs. Sa to tabletki, ktore daja natychmiastowy efekt.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czytajcie składy. Każdy środek bez recepty powinien zawierać w składzie żeń szeń. Jest to element, który bardzo dobrze wpływa na erekcję. Sam sporo tych środków na erekcję przetestowalem tak więc porownanie mam. Niektóre działaja praktycznie tak samo jak viagra przy czym pozbawione są efektów ubocznych stosowania viagry i sildenafilu.
> 
> Piszę tutaj o kuracji Cum on. Sa to tabletki, które bierze się codziennie. Efekt nie jest na już ale po jakimś czasie. Jest jednak i to bardzo dobry.Oprócz tego warto jest się wspomóc raz na jakiś czas man tabs. Sa to tabletki, ktore daja natychmiastowy efekt.


No dobra ale które lepiej jest kupić? Rozumiem,że tabletki są bez recepty ale gdzie je dostanę ? W sieci czy może w aptekach?

----------


## niter

> No dobra ale które lepiej jest kupić? Rozumiem,że tabletki są bez recepty ale gdzie je dostanę ? W sieci czy może w aptekach?


Pytasz się o Cum on tak? Nie wiem czy są w aptekach bo nawet nie pytałem ( takie rzeczy wolę zamawiać zdecydowanie w internecie bo ważna jest dla mnie anonimowość). Zamawiałem przez internet, wpisz sobie nazwę w google to na pewno wyskoczy Ci sporo sklepów. Są na przykład tutaj:
intymnosc.pl/stosunek-najwyzszej-jakosci-p-1646.html

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

z moich doświadczeń wynik,że skutecznze są
Go man
Man tabs  - daje duzego kopa
cum on 
potency therapy - słabsze działanie ale działa przez długi okres

Nie polecam natomiast
viagra
cialis

Tabletki moze i działają ale wywołują u mnie  bóle głowy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Fakt on działa..... ja sie zainteresowałem bo w sieci go chwalą ale..... teraz jest dużo pseudo reklamy ale się skusiłem i nie żałuję  :Smile:  seks na nowo zaczął mi smakować pomimo stresującej pracy.

----------


## samim666

Część, mam 30 lat i pewien problem...
Tylko prośbą, nie oceniajcie mnie lecz pomozcie ;> otóż spotykam się z dwiema dziewczynami, z pierwsza od 8 lat z druga ponad rok. Obie kocham, obie mnie kręcą, ale od kilku mcy mam problem, mianowicie przy tej drugiej czasem mi zwyczajnie nie staje(właściwie dość często, zacząłem się wspierać sildenafilem nawet), dziewczyna się stara, robi co może, ja czuje, ze zaraz eksploduje a na dole nic, Miękko, zero reakcji.. Raz nawet zrobiłem test i po takiej nieudanej akcji pojechalem prosto do tej pierwszej. Wystarczył jej zapach, lekkie musniecie do osiągnięcia pełnej erekcji. Czy ktoś ma pomysł jak temu zaradzić?

----------


## indoet93

Terima kasih untuk artikel ini

----------


## Eliot

Wiecie co, są naturalne preparaty, które się sprawdzają i po które moim zdaniem warto sięgnąć w takiej sytuacji w pierwszej kolejności. Np. Last Longer. U mnie się sprawdziły i ode mnie dostają plusa za dobry skład.

----------


## Kamillo44

U mnie dopiero 30tka z małym hakiem na karku a i tak problem ze wzwodem się pojawił, a właściwie z jego utrzymaniem. Moja kobieta mnie bardzo podnieca, ale w połowie stosunku mi opada. Dlatego poszedłem do lekarza i przepisał mi maxigrę go. Dopiero kilka razy ją użyłem,ale efekt jest rewelacyjny, bo erekcja jest cały czas na 100% i możemy się kochać naprawdę długo.

----------


## parafa

mój partner miał podobny problem, nie chciał iść do lekarza więc namówiłam go chociaż na wizytę w aptece, dostał maxon active, na początku bardzo sceptycznie podchodził do takiego rozwiązania ale w końcu przyznał mi rację że powinien wcześniej zadbać o tą kwestię, a nie się krępować. Przecież tego typu problemy bardzo często prowadzą do rozpadku związku, nie lepiej iść po prostu do lekarza zadbać o tą kwestię.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Z mojego doświadczenia skutecznych jest kilka preparatów


eromen - biorę obecnie, bardzo dobry środek, zwieksza przepływ krwi oraz erekcja trzyma się do 8 godzin od zażycia tabletki

man tabs - drugie najlepsze tabletki aczkolwiek eromen daje nieco lepsze efekty

potency therapy - biorę regularnie dla podtrzymania efektu

----------


## parafa

no my kupujemy od niedawna w aptece maxon activ, ten preparat wystarcza, poza tym mój partner trochę wystopował z pracą dlatego też problemy powinny się skończyć, tak naprawdę to jak żyje każdy facet ma ogromny wpływ na jego kondycję seksualną Drodzy Panowie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Z mojego doświadczenia skutecznych jest kilka preparatów
> 
> 
> eromen - biorę obecnie, bardzo dobry środek, zwieksza przepływ krwi oraz erekcja trzyma się do 8 godzin od zażycia tabletki
> 
> man tabs - drugie najlepsze tabletki aczkolwiek eromen daje nieco lepsze efekty
> 
> potency therapy - biorę regularnie dla podtrzymania efektu


Czyli z tych trzech co byś polecił ? Widziałeś jakieś skutki uboczne brania tabletek? Masz może gdzieś całkowite składy?

----------


## indoet93

Di bagian atas Anda

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czyli z tych trzech co byś polecił ? Widziałeś jakieś skutki uboczne brania tabletek? Masz może gdzieś całkowite składy?


Z tych wszystkich jakie wymieniłem to chyba eromen jest najlepszy A przynajmniej daje Ci najlepsza erekcje w zestawieniu z ceną. Bezpieczeństwo jest spore, nie widzialem  u siebie żadnych efektów ubocznych a to było dla mnie ważne bo nie zamierzałem się truć viagrą czy sildenafilem.
Wiele osob jeszcze poleca sobie kamagrę ale ja spróbowałem i zawiodłem się. Jest do dupy. Działa krótko i głowa mnie po niej bolała.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rzeczywiście eromen jest całkiem dobry na tle innych środków. Przyczyna jest bardzo prosta, nie wszystkie środki posiadają argininę. Eromen ma, a kamagra z tego co wiem, to chyba nie.

----------


## parafa

Skład można sprawdzić w internecie, ja mogę napisać, że mój partner bierze maxon active, kupujemy bez problemu w aptece i nie widzimy ządnych skutków ubocznych, nie dzieje się nic niepokojącego, więc w tym przypadku nie ma co sie obawiać o jakiś działąnia nieporządane.

----------


## Tadeusz5

Moim zdaniem warto spróbować suplementu diety sekstasy.pl, ten środek cieszy się bardzo dobrymi opiniami. Zwiększa libido, wydłuża stosunek i potęguje doznania. Podobno 25 minut po jego zażyciu doznaje się przypływu energii i wytrzymałości, erekcja utrzymuje się około dwóch godzin. Jest wersja dla kobiet i dla mężczyzn, środek nie jest drogi, kosztuje 25 zł, także można go przetestować nie narażając się na wysokie koszty.

----------


## parafa

pewnie można testować, tylko czy jest sens sprawdzać swój organizm, mój partner stosował maxon active w czasie kiedy zwaliło mu się kilka problemów na głowę, miał gorszy okres i w życiu i w pracy, sporo się denerwował, więcej palił, stąd wzięły się problemy w łóżku, a preparat stosowaliśmy jako chwilowe rozwiązanie jego gorszej kondycji, a nie jako środek wzmacniający za każdym razem podczas seksu, bo chyba w takim celu testujesz te środki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Może trzeba zasięgnąć porady urologa w tej sprawie. Dobrego urologa można znaleźć w tym gabinecie Piotra Kowalskiego w Łowiczu.

----------


## parafa

wiecie jak to jest z facetami, ciężko ich zaciągnąć do lekarza w ogóle, a już tym bardziej jeśli chodzi o lekarza ze sprawami męskimi, mój na pewno by nie poszedł stąd wybór na preparat, który można bez problemu kupić w aptece, maxon active jest bez recpety więc mozna kupić bezpośrednio w aptece bez potrzeby odiwedzania leakrza.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kiedy zacząłem mieć problemy z erekcją, to się najpierw podłamałem, bo stary nie jestem i nie powinienem mieć zaburzeń tego typu. Ale stresy w robocie zrobiły swoje. W końcu moja partnerka wysłała mnie do lekarza, bo suplementy z internetu nie działały. Lekarka bardzo fachowa przepisała mi maxigrę go

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kiedy zacząłem mieć problemy z erekcją, to się najpierw podłamałem, bo stary nie jestem i nie powinienem mieć zaburzeń tego typu. Ale stresy w robocie zrobiły swoje. W końcu moja partnerka wysłała mnie do lekarza, bo suplementy z internetu nie działały. Lekarka bardzo fachowa przepisała mi maxigrę go. Bardzo fajny lek, bo erekcja po nim jest naprawdę solidna i pojawia się już kilkanaście minut po zażyciu.

----------


## parafa

w dzisiejszych czasach stres, szybkie tempo życia, niezdrowe jedzenie, alkohol, papierosy mogą wpływać na gorszą kondycję seksualną partnera. Mój też miał problem z erekcją przez stres w pracy, brał wtedy maxon active i pomógł, ale u niego były to chwilowe problemy, zmienił pracę, rzucił palenie, zaczął zdrowiej żyć i wszystko się poprawiło na lepsze.

----------


## czadicza

Ja ze sklepu w zaufaniu biorę White Horse. Nie jest drogi, jest bez recepty. Działa dużo lepiej niż np. iqman, po którym miałem niestety problemy żołądkowe. Przy koniu tu właśnie wszystko dobrze jest.

----------


## frykas

u Nas dobrze działał maxon active, mogę potwierdzić skuteczność jego działania. Bez problemu można brać tuż przed zbliżeniem bo na pewno pomoże, sprawdzone.

----------


## pietrek

a po co zamawiać coś z sieci niewiadomego pochodzenia i o niewiadomym składzie, jak można iść do apteki stacjonarnej i kupić sobie lek. Poza tym zawsze można podpytać o działania niepożądane lub przeciwwskazania farmaceutki, a jak się kupuje w sieci to kogo zapytasz czy oby na pewno ten lek jest odpowiedni dla Ciebie? Dlatego kupowanie w sieci jest jak dla mnie bardzie ryzykowne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

z wymienionych tu srodkow tylko maxon i maxigra moze zadzialac.Reszta to smieci.Problem w tym ze jak sie uzaleznisz od tego typu lekow to juz bez nich nie dasz rady a przed toba jeszcze wiele lat.

----------


## gogostek

Przecież takie leki bierze się doraźnie, a nie ciągle.  U mnie problemy z erekcją były przejściowe, myślę, że związane ze stresem, może zmęczeniem, brakiem snu. Ja nie miałem bynajmniej żadnych problemów ze wzwodem po tym jak przez miesiąc brałem maxon, a później uznałem, że już nie muszę. Problemy minęły i wtedy przestałem przyjmować leki i wszystko wróciło do normy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moim faworytem jest long men ze sklepu w zaufaniu.pl. Bardzo dobry suplement w bardzo dobre cenie.

----------


## wojas103

A jak jest z tym Long Menem jeżeli ktoś po prostu po innym suplemecie miał jakieś zaburzenia żołądkowe (nazwy nie będę wymieniał) ten long men neutralny jest?

----------


## zennek

ja tam brałem maxon active i nie zauważyłem, żeby to w jakikolwiek negatywny sposób wpłynęło  na moje zdrowie, może po prostu zmień suplement na lek i problemy się skończą.

----------


## wojas103

Long Men jest tańszy i 2x mocniejszy. Wiec po co brać gorsze suplementy?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja kupuję long mena regularnie w sklepie w zaufaniu.pl.  Stosowałem  dużo równych suplementów ale ten dla mnie jest najlepszy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Z polecaniem leków na erekcje dla takich młodzików to bym sie mocno zastanowił - to sa leki dla dohrząłych mezczyzn. Lepiej zaczac od diety, sportu, jakiejkolwiek aktywnosci fizycznej. Przeciez młody organizm może dużo! Poza tym są tez afrodyzjaki, olejki do masazu, gadzety erotyczne - od tego zaczac a leki na erekcje np maxona brac jak pojawia sie problemy z erekcja ale dopiero po 40,50..

----------


## grgorrryio

Jak jest niepełna erekcja to przede wszystkim trzeba poprawić styl życia, a po drugie zastosować dobrą suplementację, np. suplementem Long Men. Bez tego trudno jest coś poprawić. Widzę po miesiącu stosowania Long Mena, że moja kondycja seksualna zdecydowaniesię poprawiła.

----------


## darioo

Dłużej mogę po dr Penigreat. Wcześniej brałem różne suplementy z buzdygankiem, ale w sumie działały bardzo krótko, a wyników za bardzo nie widziałem. W tabletkach masz jeszcze dużo żeń – szenia i korzeń macy. Chyba najlepszy spotykany afrodyzjak na świecie. Mam partnerkę młodszą o 15 lat i czasami przyznam wysiadam. Już od dawna stosuję naturalne wspomaganie. Znam wszystkie zioła na libido, afrodyzjaki. Sztucznych metod, operacji, hormonalnego leczenia zawsze się bałem, więc wolę zostać przy czymś naturalnym. Erekcja u mnie, jak w wielu osiemnastu lat. Można, ale trzeba trochę w siebie zainwestować.

----------


## lucell

mi bardzo pomógł maxon active, można go kupić w każdej aptece i to bez recepty, można kupić nie tłumacząc niczego po co w jakim celu, ja lubię takie nieproblematyczne rozwiązania.

----------


## Młody M

Ja miałem też takie problemy z erekcją, ale zacząłem brać te tabletki i wzaufaniu.pl/pl/p/WhiteHorse-3x-White-Horse-Na-silna-i-szybka-potencje/9436 i jest elegancko. Mam też o wiele dłuższy seks  :Smile:

----------


## gryczanekbam

> a po co zamawiać coś z sieci niewiadomego pochodzenia i o niewiadomym składzie, jak można iść do apteki stacjonarnej i kupić sobie lek. Poza tym zawsze można podpytać o działania niepożądane lub przeciwwskazania farmaceutki, a jak się kupuje w sieci to kogo zapytasz czy oby na pewno ten lek jest odpowiedni dla Ciebie? Dlatego kupowanie w sieci jest jak dla mnie bardzie ryzykowne.


No właśnie! Lub zamówić coś, co potem okaże się mąką ziemniaczaną w tabletce. Jak już zamawiać leki na erekcję, to w renomowanych aptekach internetowych i sprawdzić czy w tabletce jest sildenafil. Ale z tak wczesnymi problemami z erekcją to poszedłbym jednak najpierw do lekarza.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Najlepiej to wybrać się do dobrego gabinetu urologicznego bo czasem to są przypadłości medyczne a nie jakies zaburzenie.  Ja długo faszerowałem się tymi tabletkami na potencję, które i tak nic nie działają. Teraz leczę się w prywatnym  gabinecie we wrocławiu u Pana doktora Marka Góreckiego i jest coraz lepiej.

----------


## lollek

do lekarza nie każdy facet pójdzie dla mnie to też było krępujące dlatego szukałam rozwiązania problemu na właśną rękę, postanowiłem pominąć lekarza, szukam opinii w necie i wychodzi na to, że leki z syldenafilem w składzie są najbardziej skuteczne, polecacie któreś z tą właśnie substancją czynną?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moim zdaniem dużo mogą odgrywać zaburzenia hormonalne. Poza tym stres. Ten to wyniszczacz absolutnie wszystkiego. ja go staram się unikać jak ognia. Poza tym wspomagam się suplementem erektim i dodatkowo chodzę 2 razy w tygodniu na siłownię, żeby doladować endorfiny. jest znacznie lepiej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja tez miałem okazję korzystać z pomocy urologa - doktora Marka Góreckiego z Kaszubskiej we Wrocku. Teraz mam już po problemie....

----------


## jermy

no u mnie stres też bardzo mocno odbił się na problemach z erekcją, nie mogłem się przełamać w łożku no i narzeczona też powoli zaczęłą narzekać, zacząłem szukać i trafiłem na moxon, kupiłem bo miał dobre opinie w sieci no ma tą samą skuteczność co viagra więc wiedziałęm że to pomoże na moje problemy.

----------


## BartekGis

Powiem Wam tak. W dzisiejszych czasach wiedza na temat leczenie problemów z potencją/ze wzwodem jest naprawdę niewielka.
Lekarz od razu proponuje leczenie preparatami na receptę. To nie jest dobre podejście. Przecież lek działa tylko chwilowo od momentu kiedy się go zażyje. Nie leczy problemu, a tylko go maskuje. Ale ile tak można? 
Tutaj trzeba podejść bardziej kompleksowo. Skąd wziął się nasz problem? Czy w naszym życiu nie ma zbyt wiele stresu? Być może odżywiamy się nieregularnie? W ogóle nie uprawiamy sportu? Tutaj głównie może tkwić problem. Dlatego trzeba rozpocząć od pracy nad sobą, na tyle na ile możemy postarać się zmienić swoje niezdrowe nawyki.
Oczywiście poza zmianami w życiu, dobrze by było suplementować swoją dietę wartościowym i skutecznym preparatem. Ale nie takim z reklamy w telewizji, bo jego cena to głównie koszty reklamy, a w składzie są śladowe ilości dobrych składników. Osobiście sam skorzystałem z polecenia znajomego i kupiłem Ereko. Według mojej opinii preparat się sprawdził i wykazał pozytywny wpływ na wzrost mojej potencji. A po zakończeniu kuracji nie muszę już brać żadnych kolejnych tabletek czy chodzić i czekać w kolejkach do lekarzy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No na pewno coś jest w tym, że trzeba się zająć dietą i zmianą trybu życia, bo sam to przechodziłem jakiś czas temu. Leków się wystrzegam, bo wiem jak ten świat wygląda, recepta od lekarza, a potem lekarz sobie z żoną do spa na weekend jedzie, dziękuje za takie rzeczy, już sobie wolę sam wybrać suplement z dobrym składem.

----------


## oleczek

chyba obejrzałeś ten film o sluzbie zdrowia i się nakręciłeś, jeśli chodzi o mnie to na mnie suplementy nie działają, ja przy problemach z erekcją od razu poszedłem do apteki po lek bo wiedziałem, że to będzie lepsze rozwiązanie niż jakieś bawienie się w suplementy, dostałęm maxon z syldenafilem, kóry postawił sprzęt do pionu, teraz nie boję się spotykać z nowo poznanymi laskami.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No tsk ale jak go odstawisz to wszystko opadanie. Nie leczysz swojego problemu tylko go tuszujesz, i lekarz Ci w tym pomaga co gorsza, w powinien znaleźć źródło problemu.
 Jak zaczynałem brać Ereko to średnio w to wszystko wierzyłem ale fakt, po 3 miesiącach to naprawdę jest dużo lepiej,

----------


## synapsa

Twój post jest zbyt zdawkowy,żeby coś sensownie odpowiedzieć.Napisz czy odczuwasz lęk przed stosunkiem,czy też lęk stały "wolnopłynący" lub może masz inne zaburzenia nastroju,manifestujące się np. zaburzeniami snu?Czy pogorszył się Twój stan zdrowia,odczuwasz coś niepokojącego?

----------


## synapsa

Z reguły tło takich zaburzeń jest pochodzenia lękowego/bardzo nie lubię słowa "nerwicowego"/Może to być lęk sytuacyjny,związany z faktem mającego odbyć się stosunku i wcześniejszych zaburzeń erekcji, podświadome "banie" się mającego się odbyć,tego skądinąd przyjemnego aktu.Ewentualnie, trwałe zaburzenie lękowe będace cechą Twojej osobowości lub stan choroby lękowo-depresyjnej.Najczęściej występuje sytuacja pierwszego typu.Jeden czy dwa nieudane stosunki z powodu niewystarczającej erekcji,powoduje lęk przed stosunkiem trzecim itd.Terapią na te dolegliwości jest wyrozumiała,stała i kochająca partnerka.Pewności może dodać mała dawka /25 mg. sildenafilu-bez recepty/.Powinno być lepiej.
W pozostałych przypadkach konieczna jest wizyta u lekarza psychiatry.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## stalker8

youtube.com/watch?v=TRs8Tl8vqiw
co to znaczy "kochająca", albo "udane/nieudane stosunki" - oraz: "stała". ? Wg mojego rozeznania żadne z powyższych w przyrodzie, to ludzie sobie wymyślili. Dodam, że wg mojego wyobrażenia, po trzydziestce to już jest zdziecinnienie czy jak to nazwać, że przed tym jakieś usta-usta, wszak mówił Cejrowski Indianie się nie całują, a biali faktycznie też nie wydaje mi się że poza filmami z tv niby dla dorosłych i wręczają sobie kwiatki i poezję przy romantycznej kolacji - no ja tak mam.  :Confused:  A czemu - te które napotykam są jak by, przykre dla mnie, to co robią przy mężach, a co robią z nimi ich mężowie, trudno mi to sobie wyobrazić, niepotrzebnie się tu wpisałem. Nie pisz bzdur o miłości - to małolaty mają, bo hormony, a starsi, o właśnie - się rozładowują na sobie nawzajem, tak to widzę. Dzięki za uwagę, to miałem przekazać, czuję się kiepsko, obolały, możecie iść spać, obok tam swoich drugich połów.

----------


## eryhh

Sprawdzone mam tabletki dr Penigreat, różne specyfiki powiększające już brałem ale dopiero po tej kuracji faktycznie trochę rozmiar poszedł w górę i tez objętościowo lepiej to wygląda. Żadnych skutków ubocznych póki co, czuję się dużo lepiej, mam więcej energii, mniej senny chodzę.

----------


## olekko

ja brałem maxon active jak miałem problemy z erekcją, bez obaw bo to lek z apteki a nie suplement więc o efekty działania można być spokojnym no i nie muszę się martwić, że będę odczuwał jakieś uboczne skutki uboczne, więc lek jest sprawdzony.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Skutki uboczne są bardzo często po tych lekach. Ja brałem maxon acitve i po 3 miesiącach poszedłem sobie zrobić do internisty badania krwi, powiedziałem co biorę, to zalecił dodatkowo poziom enzymów wątrobowych. Wyszło, ze mam podniesiony mocno enzym ALAT. Inne rzeczy były w normie, zalecil odstawienie leku i poszukanie czegoś bardziej naturalnego ale tez skutecznego i znalazłem Ereko. Po 2 miesiącu brania, sprawdziłem enzymy i już mam wszystko w normie. Nie warto sie truc, jeżeli jest po czasie ten sam efekt.

----------


## Piotraszek

Niestety, ale nie ma neutralnych leków :P Ale widzisz, internista, to internista, a ja chodzę do seksuologa i on właśnie powiedział, że okazjonalne stosowanie sildenafilu nie jest niczym złym, jeśli stosujesz się do ulotki. Poza tym to zanim zacznie się brać cokolwiek, czy leki czy suplementy, to na początku warto wprowadzić do życia więcej ruchu lub zmienić dietę na lepszą, co na pewno dobrze wpłynie na potencję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Słuchajcie aktualnie stosuję Cum on ale biorę 4 dni i efektów nie ma. Czy to normalne?

----------


## dandys

Norma, ale pobierzesz sobie środek więcej niż tydzień to zobaczysz efekty. Trzeba tutaj poczekać trochę na działanie. Nie są to tabletki tego samego typu jak viagra czyli,ze bierzesz tabletkę i wszystko spoko. Trzeba trochę dłuzej poczekać Najlepszy efekt  u mnie pojawił się po miesiącu brania tabletek, mi osobiście to nie przeszkadza. Jest to jeden z najlepszych naturalnych środków z Largininą. Ale właśnie, naturalnych tak wiec jak pisałem na działanie tego typu supli trzeba poczekać.

----------


## Maciek 333

Dochodziłem po dosłownie dwóch minutach, a żona się od dawna na to skarżyła. Byliśmy nawet u seksuologa. Doradził tylko ćwiczenia oddechowe. Jeżeli by nie pomogły to żelu poszukać, który zwiększa erekcję. Miałem kilka ogólnie, w tym jakieś badziewiaste marki z sexshopów. Do tej pory używam dr Penigreat, z tej wyższej półki i jestem zadowolony. No i masturbacji unikam możliwie najdłużej. To też w dużym stopniu pomaga  :Smile:

----------


## stalker8

→ _medyczka.pl/strach-przed-niezasnieciem-fobia-60815#post177306_

To mówicie, że warto bym upośledzony wieśniak popróbował takich używek, aż padnę
ale nawet nie wiem jak to kupić

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Z tych ziołowych mi osobiście najbardizej podeszły cum on. Na drugim miejscu braveran.

Nie polecam maxon oraz olimp . zero efektu  :Frown:

----------


## jaśkoo

a to dziwne bo według mnie maxon to najelpsze tabletki na erekcję jakie miałem, poza tym to lek a nie suplement, który zawiera substancję czynną syldenafil dlatego działa skutecznie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak bierzesz cum on? Robisz sobie jakieś przerwy? Bo sam biorę je od 2 miesięcy i faktycznie działanie bardzo dobre, naprawdę mi pomogły bo wcześniej miałem spore problemy jednak nie chcę ich brać tak zawsze. Boję się jednak,że jak skończę branie tabletek to wszystko powróci do poprzedniego stanu jak miałem problemy z erekcją.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cum on są z tych tabletek, które dają stały efekt. Tak więc możesz próbować przerwać. Sam miałem problemy z erekcją i lekarz urolog doradził mi właśnie te tabletki. Brałem je przez jakieś 5 miesięcy. Potem przerwałem branie. I zaburzenia erekcji nie wróciły a prawie pól roku już nie biorę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Panowie wczoraj do mnie przyszły te tabletki. BWczoraj wziąłem wieczorem tabletkę cum on i nie widziałem efektu. Kiedy się pojawi?????

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki te nie mają natychmiastowego efektu NIe masz się co spodziewać, że już po jednej tabletce zobaczysz działanie. To tak nie działa. Nie wiem czy czytałeś ulotkę w opakowaniu czy nie ale działanie pojawia sie mniej więcej po tygodniu. Na ostatecznre rezultaaty trzeba poczekać tak od 2 tygodni do miesiaca (wszystko zalezy od osoby). Jednak moim zdaniem warto jest brać i to regularnie ponieważ jako jedne z niewielu tabletek dostępnych w Polsce dają trwałe rezultaty poprawy erekcji a nie jedynie efekt na już.

----------


## starko

ja stosuję maxon i wystarczy jedyni że tabletkę wezmę na godzinkę przed igraszkami i sprzęt stoi na baczność jak trzeba, mogę kilka razy pod rząd uprawiać sex z dziewczyną co bardzo nam się podoba obojgu, ona zadowolona ja też także tabletki bardzo mi pomogły, jestem zadowolony.

----------


## zirko

a ja teraz widzialem w reklamie ze maxon wystarczy wziąć na 25 minut przed seksem i mozna zaczynac igraszki. Takz dla mnie jeszcze lepiej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No bo tak jest! Co więcej, nie tylko wystarczy wziąć 25 minut przed seksem, ale też działa przez nawet 5 godzin, co spokojnie wystarcza na niezłą zabawę  :Wink:  No i to przecież tabletki rekomendowane przez kobiety.

----------


## tymer

poza tym maxon jest certyfikowany przez kobiety, moja laska na pewno i certyfikuje i rekomenduje maxona

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tylko trzeba przeczytać ulotkę, żeby nie wziąć za dużo  :Wink:  Ale fakt, lepiej kupić w aptece sildenafil bez recepty, niż kombinować za zamawianiem czegoś z nie do końca sprawdzonych źródeł. Takie kombinacje dobrze się nie kończą... Tym bardziej, że maxon jest świetny!

----------


## RobertiPatrycja

Moim zdaniem w pewnym momencie dobrze jest się czymś wspomóc. Ja mam wypróbowane tabsy dr. Penigreat. Nie trują, są na naturalnym składzie, dużo ziołowych ekstraktów, warto sobie o nich doczytać w necie. 1 tabletkę dziennie się bierze, także paczka na dość długo wystarcza.

----------


## Dalton

W aptece dostałem maxon active i dopiero jak ten lek wypróbowałem jestem zadowolony z erekcji. Wystarczy pół godziny, trochę pieszczot i jest naprawdę bardzo dobrze. W każdym razie certyfikat od mojej żony na pewno posiada. Poradę można tez znaleźć w aptece lub w cięższych przypadkach u lekarza. Lepiej nie kupować w sieci jakieś nie do końca sprawdzone preparaty.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zaburzenia erekcji to problem, który jest niezwykle wstydliwy dla młodych mężczyzn. Zwłaszcza dla młodych, ponieważ czują, że wtedy jest coś z nimi nie tak. Jednak ten problem można leczyć. I to bardzo skutecznie. W Klinice Zawodny radzą sobie doskonale z tego typu problemami. Osobiście bardzo polecam!

----------


## Grajek81

Powiem Wam tak. W dzisiejszych czasach wiedza na temat leczenie problemów z potencją/ze wzwodem jest naprawdę niewielka. 
Lekarz od razu proponuje leczenie preparatami na receptę. To nie jest dobre podejście. Przecież lek działa tylko chwilowo od momentu kiedy się go zażyje. Nie leczy problemu, a tylko go maskuje. Ale ile tak można? 
Tutaj trzeba podejść bardziej kompleksowo. Skąd wziął się nasz problem? Czy w naszym życiu nie ma zbyt wiele stresu? Być może odżywiamy się nieregularnie? W ogóle nie uprawiamy sportu? Tutaj głównie może tkwić problem. Dlatego trzeba rozpocząć od pracy nad sobą, na tyle na ile możemy postarać się zmienić swoje niezdrowe nawyki.
Oczywiście poza zmianami w życiu, dobrze by było suplementować swoją dietę wartościowym i skutecznym preparatem. Ale nie takim z reklamy w telewizji, bo jego cena to głównie koszty reklamy, a w składzie są śladowe ilości dobrych składników. Osobiście sam skorzystałem z polecenia znajomego i kupiłem Ereko. Według mojej opinii preparat się sprawdził i wykazał pozytywny wpływ na wzrost mojej potencji. A po zakończeniu kuracji nie muszę już brać żadnych kolejnych tabletek czy chodzić i czekać w kolejkach do lekarzy.

----------


## zetorr

ja też miałem problem z erekcją, jak tylko się pojawił to od razu  poszedłem do apteki po pomoc i tam dostałem maxon który pomógł mi uporać się z problemami z erekcją, w składzie ma syldeafil, więc skuteczność masz gwarantowaną , mi pomógł przywrócić erekcją i odbyło się bez lekarzy i konsultacji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Myślę, że warto byłoby skonsultować się z lekarzem. Skąd jesteś, bo mógłbym Ci polecić dobrego specjalistę z Warszawy, na Wałbrzyskiej przyjmuje, jak będziesz chciał to daj znać ale na wizytę poczekasz z kilka dni. Widziałem, że klinika w której przyjmuje otwiera we wrześniu nową placówkę w centrum praskim Koneser, więc może z racji tego, że jeszcze niewiele osób o tym słyszało, nie będzie kolejek.

----------


## edel

przecież jak ogólnie wiadomo to syldenafil jest skuteczną substancją z leczeniu zaburzeń erekcji, masz jak w viagrze jak i w maxonie, tylko że ten drugi masz dostępny bez recepty a efekt są takie same po przyjęciu obu tabletek , pytanie tylko czy masz czas na bieganie po recepty do lekarza czy nie masz i chcesz od razu sobie pomóc. Co do stylu życia to rzeczywiście niezdrowy styl życia ma ogromny wpływ na kondycję seksualną u mężczyzn, warto żyć zdrowo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w takim wieku to raczej albo sie przebadac trzeba albo nieco poprawic styl zycia - mniej stresu itp. jak bedzesz kolego w moim wieku, to moze wtedy lepiej jak siegniesz po jakis lek, narazie bym sie wstrzymal

----------


## birek

moim zdaniem akurat wiek nie określa czy to już jest czas na wspomaganie sprzętu czy nie, ja przed 30 miałem problemu z erekcją a byłem młody, raczej powiedział bym ze styl życia ma ogromne znaczenie, ja brałem maxon active w czasie kiedy miałem problemy z erekcją, pomógł mi ale zmieniłem też styl życia, teraz jem zdrowo, więcej się ruszam i staram sie juz tak nie stresować bo rozglądam sie za nową praca,

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie wiem jak inni podchodzą do tematu ale starałem się poczytać w internecie od czego zacząć mając problem z potencją. Stanowczo na początek odpuściłem leki, bo to jednak chemia i działa tylko na objawy, więc po odstawieniu problem wróci i do tego kupa kasy na takie rzeczy idzie. 
Szukałem różnych preparatów z dobrym składem. Polecił mi znajomy Ereko. Teraz mija drugi miesiąc jak stosuję i już czuję, że te Święta będą inaczej obfite niż ostatnio  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie ma preparatów idealnych ale też wszystko samo się za człowieka nie zrobi  :Wink:  Ja się naciąłem na te "viagry", "maxon'y" itd. Wszystko fajnie ale trzeba to brać przed każdym seksem. Kasy na to idzie naprawdę dużo miesięcznie i jest się od tych tabletek zupełnie zależnym. To jak leczenie chorego zęba lekami przeciwbólowymi, na chwilę pomaga, ale problem ciągle pozostaje. A poza tym to gdzie prawdziwa spontaniczność?! Nie można dać się omamić i być zależnym od jakiś tabletek :/ Ja zacząłem się trochę więcej ruszać, spacerować. Szukałem w internecie czegoś co naprawdę może mi pomóc ale w sposób długofalowy. Wspomoże mnie i po skończonej terapii nie będę musiał do tego wracać. W taki sposób właśnie znalazłem Ereko. Biorę teraz drugi miesiąc i już nie muszę po nic innego sięgać. Nie mam już problemów ze wzwodem, nic nie opada. Już nie chodzę sfrustrowany i nieszczęśliwy. Teraz mam dużo więcej energii i wigoru.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moim zdaniem na problemy z erekcją powinniśmy udać się nie do apteki tylko dobrego urologa.  Ja tak miałem i uważam, że tymi tabletkami z apteki tylko chwilowo zaleczyłem problem. Prawdziwą pomoc uzyskałem u urologa we Wrocławiu z  Kaszubskiej  4.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Znam tego urologa z Kaszubskiej z Wrocławia....powiem tak  - najlepszy specjalista od " tych spraw" . Wyleczył mnie z zaburzeń erekcji raz na zawsze i to nie viagrą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mój chłopak też miał kiedyś problem z erekcją, myśleliśmy, ze jest chory ale nic podobnego, po prostu nuda w łózku, kupiłam fajną bieliznę, gadżety do łózka jak przykładowo jajeczko lush, bawimy się nim podczas gry wstępnej i jest naprawdę super,  od tego momentu to seks jest na porządku dziennym

----------


## Lena 42

Kiedy mój mąż miał problem z erekcją, poszliśmy do lekarza tej kliniki doktorpro.sk/bratislava/services/urology/erectile-dysfunction

----------

